# The Big Gun!



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Just got my goodies from Goreef! 

  

I think I overdid it... again...


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Over did it.... Nea.

Paid too much for LEDS... YEA


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

The cost is reasonable, I've considered your LED fixture Chromey, but running them @ 120w, might as well as using my metal halide @ 150w. I am trying to save a little eletricity here 

another obstacle >.<

the overflow box is in the way, I can't center the light! @#$#@%@^

should've bought the 24" railing >.<''


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Cant build your own?

At that height, I bet you can get the light higher then 50%

I honestly didnt mean Buy the lights i have, I just think for the price and Issues involved with the AI product line, They just dont cut it.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

you are on the right truck to kill all corals very soon with this light location

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

sig said:


> you are on the right truck to kill all corals very soon with this light location


YUP. 
You're gonna want to hang that light at least 8-10 inches from the water. That will solve your centring problem too.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

sig said:


> you are on the right truck to kill all corals very soon with this light location




I think I am fine, I set the output to 60% 



fesso clown said:


> YUP.
> You're gonna want to hang that light at least 8-10 inches from the water. That will solve your centring problem too.


hanging it 8-10"+, that will be another $80


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

it would also give you a better spread. Right now, you will be blasting more light into your tank than that halide you referenced earlier!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Heh, this should be interesting to see. You're getting all the attention from the pros. I am jealous now.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## JayPetro (Feb 8, 2012)

Way too close to water surface. At least 8 inches away. At 60%, with these lights that's a lot especially if you have white that high. Slowly work your way up from like 20-30%. I've had my lights for three months now and have only just reached what I think max should be. 40W, 70B, 80RB, and that's only from noon to 4pm. Really keep an eye on any coral and algae in your tank, bad things may happen fast. Even at this light my zoas don't like being directly under the light, only acro are doing well there and euphylia. I also have my light 10 inches from the surface. Good luck


----------



## andco (Aug 15, 2011)

This thread is more and more confirming for me, why I don't bother with LED's ... way too much hassle to save very little electricity. I use a kilowatt meter and my buddy has 30 3 watt Cree LED's... so you would think 90 watts .. once set up and running, the meter read 112 watts .. where as I plug in my 250 watt MH and it has a small surge, then levels to 252watts. 

I decided to experiment with a store bought LED bulb what was about 38watts.. it was supporting Zoa's, Xenia, mushrooms, and coraline algae .. and only cost $16 ... 

Can someone please explain what all the fuss is about regarding these LED's??


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Benefits of LED's:

lower heat
lower power cunsumption
adjustable levels of spectrum
adjustable levels of intensity
no need to replace bulbs

Alex, listen to the guys when they tell you that your AI Sol is too close to the water. You're going to kill everything in the tank with the light that close


----------



## JayPetro (Feb 8, 2012)

There is much more vibrant color seen with the use of these blue and royal blue led's... Not saying that other led's aren't as nice, just these are very easily controlled to personal preference and coral demand. These may not prove to be as efficient in terms of growth compared to MH or combination of different t5, but still shows great growth, great color pop and excellent controllability. Using the timers and ramp are very nice features. For the first month I didn't have any diode color more than 25% and some coral/zoas still took a couple weeks to adjust comfortably... Now three months later I'm just above 50%, some zoas are still hiding so I have to put then in the shadows but my newly acquired acro are showing nice signs of growth... Which is also important...don't put acro in a tank less than 3 months old. Ca+ Mg+ Alk levels must be consistent at appropriate measures and PO4+ NO3 must be nearly undetectable. Make sure you test these before buying any nice coral frags...


----------



## JayPetro (Feb 8, 2012)

andco said:


> I decided to experiment with a store bought LED bulb what was about 38watts.. it was supporting Zoa's, Xenia, mushrooms, and coraline algae .. and only cost $16 ...


Just wondering how long you were "supporting" these creatures. And any pics?


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

60% and that close to the top? my advice is to lower down the intensity to about 20-30% at most and raise that light. you are on your way to bleaching out any coral in your tank imo. you definatly need to start low with these lights and work up 5-10% every 1-2 weeks.

i started at 40% coming from a 4 bulb T5 light and mine is alot higher off the water line. these lights are strong. btw i've never bleached anything and never have had any zoas reaching even from the bottom.










but it's your tank and your decision.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Flexin5 said:


> 60% and that close to the top? my advice is to lower down the intensity to about 20-30% at most and raise that light.


Unfortunately advices do not work in this case and that's why pros. stopped to comment on Alex threads. 

Buy the way your setup is a beauty

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

OH i'm by no means a pro, i can just comment on my experience and research on the AI sol superblue

and thanks


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Flexin5 said:


> OH i'm by no means a pro, i can just comment on my experience and research on the AI sol superblue
> 
> and thanks


experience and research means - pro 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks for the input! 

I will try to make DIY poles to raise the light and in the meantime, I have already decrease the light output to 35%



sig said:


> Unfortunately advices do not work in this case and that's why pros. stopped to comment on Alex threads.
> 
> Buy the way your setup is a beauty


I listen and take in advices most of the time, but sometimes it really hard to control over the temptation.

At least I didn't put a clown grouper $42, minatus grouper $20, panther grouper $20, bumble bee grouper $250, rhinopia frondosa $249, volitan lion fish $40, fuzzy lion fish $45, bamboo catshark $70, flame angel $58, emperor angel $65, moorish idol $70, unicorn tang $80, hippo tang $25, lookdown $120, red goat $46, cow box $52, clown trigger $100, niger trigger $33, and pipe fish $90, in the fish tank.

They all look affordable and I love these fishes!!! >.<''

Also, it's really hard to pass on great deal like watermelon chalice frag for $10, bleeding apple chalice frag for $15, because these frags normally goes for $50+.

I am still a newbie to salt, still lots to learn and I am going to make a few newbie mistakes just like most of you when you started out!  Please go easy one me, as I am just a kid in a candy store *drools* ... 

And I told the other Alex that I can't go into salt or things will get nasty!  Everytime it's depressing, that I have to leave SeaUmarine empty handed (almost got a shark egg for $30 tonight but didn't) lol! >.<'''


----------



## JayPetro (Feb 8, 2012)

I have my acro near the bottom, nothing near the top. And this is only with 2w,4b,7rb 830pm


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

There are loads of cheap easy creative ways to hang the SOL. You could find nice shelf hangers and cable at Ikea or Home Despot, whole thing could cost you under $20.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

^those are definatly popular to hang the sol's. you don't even need to buy the AI hanging kit, you can use picture frame wire and eye bolts and pretty much make the damn thing for $10.



sig said:


> experience and research means - pro


thanks! lol (altho i still consider myself a n00b, when i'm a couple tanks in like you guys thats when i'll leave noob status..haha!)


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I changed my setting to the following, is it still powerful or I am good with it? 

W B RB 30m ramp
11am 5% 5% 0%
12pm 10% 10% 5%
01pm 15% 15% 15%
02pm 20% 20% 20%
07pm 15% 15% 15%
08pm 10% 10% 10%
09pm 5% 5% 5%
10pm 0% 0% 0%





fesso clown said:


> There are loads of cheap easy creative ways to hang the SOL. You could find nice shelf hangers and cable at Ikea or Home Despot, whole thing could cost you under $20.


shopping time!



JayPetro said:


> I have my acro near the bottom, nothing near the top. And this is only with 2w,4b,7rb 830pm


will chalice on the top works? because they need high light! o.o


----------



## JayPetro (Feb 8, 2012)

Basically anywhere under that light is high light. The penetration of these led's is fantastic, chalice should be fine almost anywhere. And your timers look very good to start off. Maybe try setting a lunar cycle with your last timer..set it to w0, b1, rb1, and lunar cycle to ' on'. I have more blue and royal blue compared to white as well, but that's personal preference. You'll notice more vibrant color when white is drown by blue/royal...every two weeks or so, bump up the intensity of each color 5%.


----------

